# A New Shop in Louisiana



## ConductorX (Apr 10, 2013)

Yesterday I got my new shop.  It isn't very big but it is paid for and all mine.  At 20 x 20 x 12 (feet) it is the size of a 2 car garage.  It went up in about 6 hours and cost a bit over $5K.  No electricity yet or any other comforts.  It has a 10 x 10 (feet) roll up door, a 36 x 80 (inches) personel door and a window.







"G"


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 10, 2013)

6 Hours to assemble?  wow. I bet you didnt take any photos of the assembly because you were busy, but I would like to see how that goes together. Is there a weblink to the manufacturer site?


----------



## kvom (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice.

Having been in Louisiana in the summertime I hope you have AC.


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't put it up.  I rather not say the name of the company until I am sure I want to endorse thier products.  It is from a carport company.






















"G"


----------



## Wagon173 (Apr 10, 2013)

Its amazing how dadt they go up!  Our auto shop caught fie when I was 14 and we got one from simpson for 16k that measured 40x70 at 26 tall.  2 12 x 12 doors, 1 12x16 door.  The building went up with me and my brother and dad and uncle in about a week.  We've since put a pit in one bay, a car lift in the other and left one for my ol mans nova.  We even built an apartment inside it when my bro had his little girl.  I'm in the process of buying the house across the street so I'll have a nice metal and wood shop and able to walk to the auto shop   sorry, not trying to jack your thread, I just get excited about new shops!  If you hang a ceiling in it and get some of that foam sheet insulation, you'll be able to keep that thing toasty with a small kerosene heater!  Keep us posted and congrats on the new shop!


----------



## ZipSnipe (Apr 12, 2013)

Sweet shop, 20 x 20 is descent, hell I am in a 12 x16 so 20 x 20 would be dreamy for me...Congratz!!!!


----------



## blighty (Apr 12, 2013)

i must be missing something here. this is the second thread i have seen tonight with someone with a "small shop"

it must be a U.K thing with our little sheds down the bottom of the garden.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 13, 2013)

> it must be a U.K thing with our little sheds down the bottom of the garden.


Hey do not feel bad the late great Rudy Kouhoupt had what many would call a shed 8 x 12   96 square feet small enough to be ignored by the tax man. 

my shop is 11x14 
tin


----------



## blighty (Apr 13, 2013)

i don't feel bad. 

it's not the size of the wand, it's the magic within.


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 14, 2013)

I appreciate the compliments.  I am cheating quite a bit.  I have 2-8 x 20 Conex boxes that contain my tools, parts, yard equipment, and other large items.  My "garage" has my VW Thing, a shop crane and the bed of my lathe. I plan to paint the floors and slowly organize my shop properly.  My big tools will remain outside in the containers and only brought in when needed.  All work benches and tables will be on wheels so I can move them easily.






"G"


----------



## tarawa (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice building.  How thick did you pour the pad?


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 16, 2013)

The pad was supposed to be for a driveway.  So it is the typical 4" with steel mesh.  The building is very light weight anyway since it is supposed to be a carport.   Also, I do not plan to mount anything on the building it self.  Any cranes or lifting equipment will get some extra concrete under them.

"G"


----------



## robcas631 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice shop!


----------



## robcas631 (Apr 22, 2013)

Regarding the slab .....6x6 - 10/10 WWM?


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 23, 2013)

robcas631 said:


> Regarding the slab .....6x6 - 10/10 WWM?


 
Not sure what you are asking.  The slab is 20 feet x 20 feet square and level 4 inches thick.  It only has the 4 inch x 4 inch square mesh steel reenforcement wire.  It is the standard ready-mix truck service concrete.

"G"


----------



## kvom (Apr 23, 2013)

4" slab is fine for installing a lift.  You don't really need bigger pads.


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 23, 2013)

The concrete guy told me I could park my F-250 on the slab and not worry about cracking it.  I think it will handle what I need.  

I installed some MAZAK machines at a shop and we drilled 4" dia holes in the concrete slab and then put in some 1/2" bolts about 18" long.  We filled the 2 foot void under the slab with concrete to support the bolts and the MAZAK.  I didn't design it just followed the boss's instructions.

"G"


----------



## MachineTom (May 8, 2013)

Don't you get those brisk breezes with names a few times a year? purloins on 5" centers, no tiebars. just asking?


----------



## bracksyonwilles (May 9, 2013)

That's really very cool shop you got!! I'm doing like this :wall: in my 15 years old garage!! Even though Congrats Buddy!!


----------



## ConductorX (May 9, 2013)

The building is guaranteed for 20 years with winds up to 135 mph.   Plus I am way inland from the coast about 200 miles from the Gulf of Mexico, by time a storm reaches me they have calmed down a bunch.

"G"


----------



## ConductorX (Mar 3, 2014)

Finally some shop work to show. I have been wanting to build a furnace to melt aluminum.  I decided to start with a charcoal furnace.  Since I have never melted anything other than lead or pot metal this was a new experience for me.

I used a brake drum from a big truck and set it up on a 3" pipe sunk into the ground.  Hopefully this will keep me from having to bend over the furnace.  So many of these things I see sitting flat on the ground and the operator has to bend over it all day while working.  I may be wrong of course.







My crucible is a cast iron pot I plan to use for casting ingots and first time melts.






I placed a grill in the bottom to allow charcoal to get under the crucible.  It is 3/16" expanded metal.






I managed to make a very small pour on my first pass.






I know there is a lot missing, no lid, no insulation, it needs an air manifold in the bottom to better distribute the air and several other improvements are planned.  It did work and I managed to melt quite a charge of metal and only pour a small amount.

"G"


----------



## ConductorX (Mar 11, 2014)

This past weekend I started the conduit run to get power to my shop.  I bought the material:





I started the trenching for the conduit.  2.5" rated for a 200 amp service





The trench got stuck in the mud pretty quick so I had to drag it with a "Come Along".





I used my truck as the anchor to pull from.





I am finished at the pole, Entergy the power company will pull the wire and complete the hook up.





At the shop I have to mount the meter pan and a disconnect box.





"G"


----------



## kevin45 (Apr 10, 2014)

Conductor.....Have you gave any thought to roofing the shipping containers? If possible, level both of them up and square them to each other, add some trusses over both, then concrete in between, and close the area in between the two containers. If you have a way of moving them around, put about 10' between both of them, then cut a door into the side of each to be able to go from one to the other. If they were more readily available around here and have a decent price tag on them, I'd have a few and have everything enclosed.


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 11, 2014)

Kevin,

That is a future plan.  My 20 x 20 garage will be insulated and air conditioned for machining work and power tools.  The containers will be moved around and situated as additional work space and perhaps even a third or fourth container added as needed.

Thanks for the post,
"G"


----------



## EnduroRdr (Apr 12, 2014)

5K - I assume that is the price for the building assembled (not including the slab)? I am north of Baton Rouge so I will be interested in the company you purchased from and the details - once you get comfortable with endorsing.


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 12, 2014)

The slab is extra.  My slab is 20 x 20.  The website gives dimensions of the building as 21 x 21, they are counting the over hang of the roof.

The building has been up for a year.  My only complaint is the roof panels run side to side instead of up and down.  Leaves and debris collects on the edges.  That will be cured once I get rid of the trees.  I am happy with the building over all for the price I paid it is fast and cheap.  I think once I insulate the building and put up all of the interior plywood it will feel more substantial.  

Would a regular commercial steel building be better?  Of course.  You can find them on the web site Carolina Car Ports.. the web site can direct you to a local dealer.  I am not getting anything for endorsing them, I am really happy with my building.

"G"


----------



## EnduroRdr (Apr 13, 2014)

I know them - I purchased one of the popular 20x20 car ports from Carolina Car Ports in 2003 - paid an additional 100 bucks to get 1 foot taller frame, a year later I purchased some color matched panels from metal depot in Albany to close in the sides all the way to the ground and the back wall basically leaving the front open to house my tractor.
I too was happy with the product for the price. And the roof panels on carport also ran side to side and hold debris.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ConductorX (Jul 14, 2014)

At last.  I think running the ditch witch gave me a detached retina.  Now that I am all healed up back to work.  I hired a crew to come out and pour some more concrete for the shop.  I added a sidewalk, a slab for the air compressor and another 20 x 20 slab in front for a driveway.

Sidewalk Forms





Compressor Skid





Driveway





Of course in Louisiana it rained right after the concrete was poured so the finish is rougher than I like.





Sidewalk





Driveway





Thanks for looking
"G"


----------

